# Background Investigation



## badgeno65 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi. I have a question about background checks and employment history. I have always wanted to work in law enforcement. However, I ended up in tech and have had many jobs in the last ten years. Some companies have gone out of business. I'm getting up there in age as well but feel as though this is the career I want and I have never given up on this. I am very unsure how this is perceived by the oral review boards and lately I can't even get a dispatch job so it must look like I've bounced around ... but I am always given good references and there was a steady progression for the most part in tech. It was just the wrong direction for me. 

I passed a background exam once for an auxiliary department in MA so maybe this isn't as much of an issue as I think it is.

I did well in school, never got into any trouble as a kid, and will go back to grad school for my Master's in CJ.

Anyone care to give me their thoughts/opinions on the background investigation portion? 

Thanks.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Badge....

I understand your dilemma. I have been self-employed for ten years. I have had a lot of freelance jobs...AND have done work for companies that no longer exist (they were all high-tech)!

Are you in touch with any friends from working in these places? Or, is it possible to track down former supervisors through the Internet? That would help.

If not...I would just make a note on the applicationn (or on your resume') explaining that this is the nature of your business and unfortunately, refs from these places cannot be offered).

Most people assume everyone has a 9-5 job in a steady business. This is not the case with every field. I think that if you explain this a little bit going in, potential employers will accept it. 

Also - are you SURE this is why you had a problem with background checks in the past? I have never had a problem in this regard. If I don't get selected for a job, I will often go back and ask the person - why? Explain that you are trying to improve your presentation skills. Usually they are happy to help and will be honest with you.

Hope this helps!


----------



## badgeno65 (Feb 6, 2005)

Not entirely sure ... once I was actually told point blank (met one of officers in a bar after a softball game) that it was because I was a woman and the chief didn't like women - I shrugged that off b/c the officer also gave me good advice which was to apply for a larger department.

I wrote up an essay this time explaining my background a little and I have advanced to the oral boards for a department. So, well go from there. If I don't get an offer this time around, I'll be sure to ask where I might be off track.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Most importantly.. Don't lie on any portion of your background check. Also, in my opinion as an investigator you can never give too much information. Secondly, answer the question before it is asked. Thirdly, always have information readily available.


----------



## badgeno65 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi there. Yes I have heard to be totally honest but is there such a thing as volunteering too much information? What happens if something isn't covered on the application?

I would rather err on the side of total honesty than omission ... that's what my gut tells me. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Always double check you references. I have seen quite a few applicants lose slots because the references could not be contacted.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Zuke";p="59906 said:


> Always double check you references. I have seen quite a few applicants lose slots because the references could not be contacted.


So when you are putting down all your old bosses in the employment section of the application and you know that some of them probably don't work there anymore should you not put them down or just mention that right on the application?


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

What about if they contact fellow classmates you never got along with, or anybody who might change or make up stories to screw over your character.

Or does it not matter as long as you're honest and don't have anything seriously bad?


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

First, If you know that your old boss doesn't work there any more then mention it to your investigator. Secondly, I have never looked up an old classmate. I am looking for people who can attest to your character not your popularity. Thirdly, if you err on the side of caution on a background investigation then what are you going to do when your ass in on the line because of a bad arrest or search???????


----------

